

The ‘Brand Sweden’ typeface - anigbrowl
http://sweden.identitytool.com/buildingblocks/secondary-building-blocks-always-use#our-main-typeface

======
Someone
Reading [http://sweden.identitytool.com/identity/the-starting-
points](http://sweden.identitytool.com/identity/the-starting-points) and
[http://www.visitsweden.com/sweden/brandguide/Form-and-
Image/...](http://www.visitsweden.com/sweden/brandguide/Form-and-Image/Visual-
identity/Images/), I get the impression this is for the "Promotion of Sweden"
(NSU) organization.

As such, it isn't that different from a company or non-profit having its own
corporate identity. For example, the Dutch state government has its own font:
[http://www.farhill.nl/01_typefaces/Rijksoverheid.html](http://www.farhill.nl/01_typefaces/Rijksoverheid.html)

------
FabianBeiner
Germany also has its own typeface: “BundesSerif” and “BundesSans” (see
[http://styleguide.bundesregierung.de/Webs/SG/DE/PrintMedien/...](http://styleguide.bundesregierung.de/Webs/SG/DE/PrintMedien/Basiselemente/Schriften/schriften_node.html?__site=SG)).
Designed by [http://supertype.de](http://supertype.de) – if anyone cares. :)

